# How many games will the Magic win this season?



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Since the roster is probably complete now, how many games do you think the Magic will win this season?

I don't know why, but I have a feeling the Magic will get 50 this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> Since the roster is probably complete now, how many games do you think the Magic will win this season?
> 
> I don't know why, but I have a feeling the Magic will get 50 this season.


I think 50 is possible. I care less about the regular season win total. I just hope they can get homecourt advantage in first round, which is definitely do-able.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

49!!


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

46-48


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

50-52


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I say the magic will battle for the 7 and or 8 seed..

People are forgetting the knicks are healthy.. 
The raptors have VInce back at full strength.. and when hes healthy they are better than orlando!!
The bulls started to make a playoff push put are prob a year away
The Heat have a lot more talent at pg and at 2 guard and small forward than the magic do .. 

howevery by saying all that i think the hornets and 76ers might fall off ..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> I say the magic will battle for the 7 and or 8 seed..
> 
> People are forgetting the knicks are healthy..
> ...


I dont think Orlando is worried at all about the Knicks, Bulls, or Heat. Toronto is kind of unknown, but they don't have any better of a team than Orlando.

Orlando will definitely be in the top 6 in the conference, barring injury.

Of course, you are a hater, so you cant see that.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

46 wins and 5th seed in the east, behind New Orleans (46 wins, they win season series) and ahead of Philadelphia (43 wins).


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Realistically 49-53 If grant hill was there healthy from the start of the season, I'd say we would only lose 5 games max.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

50-52 wins


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Orlando is worried at all about the Knicks, Bulls, or Heat. Toronto is kind of unknown, but they don't have any better of a team than Orlando.
> ...


Im sorry man until u can prove to me that you guys act. improved a lot this off season and the teams ahead of u didnt.. then maybe ill agree with u.. I just dont wanna hear excuses again when yall have to play NJ or detroit and get smacked


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> Im sorry man until u can prove to me that you guys act. improved a lot this off season and the teams ahead of u didnt.. then maybe ill agree with u.. I just dont wanna hear excuses again when yall have to play NJ or detroit and get smacked


NJ and Detroit are the best teams in the conference. If we did end up as the 7th or 8th seed then history would suggest we would get "smacked". I can't see the shame of losing to one of the top 2 teams in the conference when your the bottom seed.

The Magic are improved a lot from last year. Look at the roster we going into last season:

02 - 03

PG: Jacque Vaughn - Darrell Armstrong - -------------
SG: Tracy McGrady - Jeryl Sasser - -------------
SF: Mike Miller - Pat Garrity - Ryan Humphrey
PF: Shawn Kemp - Horace Grant - Pat Burke
C: Andrew Declercq - Steven Hunter - Olumide Oyedeji (IR)

IL: Grant Hill

Now look at this years:

03 - 04

PG: Tryonn Lue - Reece Gaines - (Williams?)
SG: Tracy McGrady - Keith Boagans- Jeryl Sasser (IR)
SF: Juwan Howard - Gordan Giricek- Pat Garrity
PF: Drew Gooden - Donnell Harvey - Zaur Pachulia
C: Andrew Declercq - Steven Hunter - -------------

IL: Grant Hill

Lue, Gaines and Williams if he plays will be better than an aging DA and a hopeless Vaughn.

T-Mac will likely have improved his game this summer, Bogans will be better than Sasser.

Then at Forward, Gooden, Howard, Giricek, Harvey will all be better than the guys they replaced (Miller, Kemp, Humphrey) plus Garrity will be more useful this year as he can just play his game of a 3 point shooter.

Even at Centre the Magic got better as Zaza will at least be better than OO, Hunter may have improved and I'm sure Howard will log some minutes there at some point in the season.

How can you seriously sit there and say we haven't improved? Sure, we may not win the conference but this team is completely better than at this time last year in all areas of the court and has a lot more depth than last year. Also, the average age of the team is 24 so this team should get better as the season goes on and improve even more so in the next couple of seasons.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mulk</b>!
> 
> 
> NJ and Detroit are the best teams in the conference. If we did end up as the 7th or 8th seed then history would suggest we would get "smacked". I can't see the shame of losing to one of the top 2 teams in the conference when your the bottom seed.
> ...


DId you just say juwan howard at the 3..
Earth to magic fans!!! Did you not see what the pistons did to yall.. chauncy and prince and any other 2 or 3 torched yall.. please dont tell me you think juwan can guard paul pierce??
Gooden will be the 5..juwan the 4


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> DId you just say juwan howard at the 3..
> ...


Gooden will not start at C and probably wont spend much time there. Howard will move around from SF, PF, and C depending on matchups.

Can Howard guard Pierce? No. Can anyone really guard Pierce one on one? Can Pierce guard Howard down low? Nope.

It all evens out in the end. One on one defense is much less important these days in the NBA than team defense. Only great one on one defenders like Artest, Bowen, or Christie can really make a huge impact by themselves.

People get way too wrapped up in what positions people are listed at. 

From what I have read previously, Howard will in fact start at SF with Gooden at PF.

And who else has really improved that much in the East?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Gooden will not start at C and probably wont spend much time there. Howard will move around from SF, PF, and C depending on matchups.
> ...


Miami
Toronto ( sort of)
Washington ( a lot)
Pistons
Indiana gettin a new coach..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami
> ...


Only the Pistons are definitely better than Orlando. Indiana got a new coach, big deal, but they also lost Brad Miller for Scot Pollard ... a big loss.

Miami and Washington really improved, but neither is even a lock to make the playoffs.

So where is your point?


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> DId you just say juwan howard at the 3..
> ...


Ok then, ignore that point. You still haven't answered the question. How is this Magic team not greatly improved over last years?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Yall got deeper yes.. and got rid of the garbage roll players
I still want to see lue lead a team..
I still want to see if howard and gooden can play together..
if everything works out then maybe yall can be a 4 seed if not.. then it could be trouble


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Yall got deeper yes.. and got rid of the garbage roll players
> I still want to see lue lead a team..
> I still want to see if howard and gooden can play together..
> if everything works out then maybe yall can be a 4 seed if not.. then it could be trouble


Well, Lue doesnt need to turn into Gary Payton ... he just needs to hit wide open jumpshots, something Vaughn couldnt do to save his life and something Lue can. He doesn't need to be a "leader on the court" or a playmaker .. just hit open shots. Pretty simple.

And there is no reason to believe Gooden and Howard wont be able to play together, whatever positions they do end up playing. Either way, there will be more talent on the floor for Orlando the entire season.

Orlando could finish anywhere from 3 to 8 ... If things really click, they could even sneak into 1 or 2 ... Detroit and NJ have their own question marks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i would put Miami up to Orlando and i think we could compete in a series...i'm a miami fan but i think we could play with you guys over a 5 or 7 game series


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i would put Miami up to Orlando and i think we could compete in a series...i'm a miami fan but i think we could play with you guys over a 5 or 7 game series


I don't agree. You've got some good young players, but Wade is going to need time to adjust, Eddie Jones is highly overrated imo, and Odom is a classic underachiever.

And Miami has no one who can hold a candle to Tmac. You guys will be very, very good in a couple years if Odom stays out of trouble and Wade develops, but right now your team has almost no depth ... something Orlando has improved on greatly this off-season.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

Magic wins 50 in the east. Howard will be a bigger help then most people think. He's no Shaq or Yao, but in the east he's def. a solid big man.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> Magic wins 50 in the east. Howard will be a bigger help then most people think. He's no Shaq or Yao, but in the east he's def. a solid big man.


50 would be great. Not sure if they can do that though. Really depends on a ton of different factors. With a team that has an average age of 24.5 (even less if Cisse actually stays), I would think it would be tough to reach 50 wins.

I think the real x-factors are Hunter and Gaines. If those two can really step up, 50 is definitely possible. If both are disappointments, then I doubt we can get 50.


----------



## Tmacisnumber1 (Jul 15, 2003)

Grizzo, I've read alot of your posts on the main board, and you are clearly a McGrady hater  Of course you're gonna say the Magic will only be 7th or 8th seed, you just can't stand the fact that T-Mac finnaly has a decent team around him...

Man I hate Laker/Kobe fanboys...

P.S.- I like Bryant, but McGrady is my favorite NBA player :grinning:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tmacisnumber1</b>!
> Grizzo, I've read alot of your posts on the main board, and you are clearly a McGrady hater  Of course you're gonna say the Magic will only be 7th or 8th seed, you just can't stand the fact that T-Mac finnaly has a decent team around him...
> 
> Man I hate Laker/Kobe fanboys...
> ...


Uh-oh, now you've done it. You've tagged yourself as a Tmac fan. Now Grizzo will have all your posts flagged so he knows to come and comment with some tasteful Tmac or Orlando bashing. :grinning: 

btw - Welcome to BBB ... we welcome Orlando or Tmac fans with open arms


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome to bbb.net Ill be sure to keep an eye out for u  

Its ok remember when barkley came to the rockets .. just cuz u make additions doesnt make the team better.. well see by the end of the year if those guys will make tmac better


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Welcome to bbb.net Ill be sure to keep an eye out for u
> 
> Its ok remember when barkley came to the rockets .. just cuz u make additions doesnt make the team better.. well see by the end of the year if those guys will make tmac better


Players dont make T-mac better.. He makes THEM better and HIS TEAM better..

BTW, He has improved as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Welcome to bbb.net Ill be sure to keep an eye out for u
> 
> Its ok remember when barkley came to the rockets .. just cuz u make additions doesnt make the team better.. well see by the end of the year if those guys will make tmac better


When Barkley went to Houston he was nearing the end of his career and nowhere near his old self. And other guys on that team were aging as well. Plus, Barkley was one of the greatest individual players of all-time, but I don't think he ever really made the players around him better.

Tmac has since the day he came to Orlando.


----------

